# Petits problèmes sur ibook neuf...



## Gabi (4 Octobre 2004)

Voilivoilou,

Mon frére a acheté un ibook 1,2 + 256 ram à la fnac : il en est (trés) heureux mais a rencontré quelques problèmes :

1/ Au démarrage, le DD (de 60 Go) n'avait que 44,7 Go de libres ; aprés réinstallation, le DD est maintenant à environ 54 Go libres.

2/ Un plantage total aprés 1 heure d'utilisation (Word...) : est-ce possible que ce soit la ram ? (Dane-elec)

3/ Aprés un jour d'utilisation, le DD revient à 44,7 Go libres et tout les fichiers installés sont comme masqués : impossible de retrouver les programmes installés, la musique, etc... Comme si l'ordi venait d'être reformaté : du coup, une seconde réinstallation d'OS X.

4/ Le capot a plusieurs rayures peu profondes, qui laisse penser que la machine est de seconde main (à la fnac, on peut rendre son ordi jusqu'à 15 jours aprés l'achat).

5/ Contrairement à ce que j'ai lu, le vendeur nous a certifié que la ram devait être posée par un technicien pour ne pas que la garantie soit anulée : service facturé 15 euros !

Que pensez-vous de tout ça ? Est-ce qu'il serait justifié de demander un échange de la machine ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il serait justifié de demander un échange de la machine ?


oui tu dois avoir une machine neuve, tu as payé pour cela


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

j'ai travaille plusieurs mois  a la fnac quand j'etais jeune, etudiant et pauvre (lol),  il y a des choses que le public ignore sur les pratiques en interne et sur les retours clients, je ne sais pas si je peux en parler (meme si je ne suis plus de la maison),

 mais tu devrais aller voir le responsable du rayon info et gueuler un coup pour qu'on te l'echange et que la ram soit installee par le SAV de la fnac immediatemment et gratuitement


----------



## woulf (4 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Voilivoilou,
> 
> Mon frére a acheté un ibook 1,2 + 256 ram à la fnac : il en est (trés) heureux mais a rencontré quelques problèmes :
> 
> ...



La garantie ne saute pas quand on installe la Ram: pourquoi ça serait documenté dans les manuels sinon ??????? Il s'est clairement foutu de ta gueule.

Il est également possible que l'ibook soit un remballé d'un client non satisfait: cela expliquerait ls rayures. Quant au disque dur, bin un DD 60gos une foit formaté, ça ne fait jamais 60go mais plutôt dans les 55 de mémoire. et si l'ordi a eu un précédent utilisateur, peut être qu'ils n'ont pas tout effacé ? Mais bon, avec un reformatage, tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre de ce point de vue là.

Maintenant, puisque visiblement le matos vient de la fnac, va le changer, tu n'es pas obligé de te justifier de toutes façons, et quand bien même: on ne m'a pas prévenu que c'était de la remballe, et le coup de la mémoire à 15 euros devrait calmer leurs ardeurs éventuelles.


----------



## /la giraffe (4 Octobre 2004)

Il ne faut pas te laisser faire moi c'était chez Boulanger que j'ai eu des problèmes et en    on obtient de bon résultat, ton produit est sous garanti le vendeur te dois une machine en bonne état.


----------



## Gabi (4 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> La garantie ne saute pas quand on installe la Ram: pourquoi ça serait documenté dans les manuels sinon ???????


C'est exactement ce que je lui ai dit: il m'a répondu qu'il connaît son métier et je n'ai pas voulu insister par peur de dire une bêtise...

Il n'ont plus de modéle à 1,2 en stock ! L'échange ne peut se faire qu'avec un 1 Ghz, ce qui n'interesse pas mon frére qui va donc garder sa machine.

Je sais que tous les vendeurs Fnac ne sont pas mauvais, mais c'est vrai que cet achat était vraiment bizarre :
- Le vendeur nous a d'abord dit que le 1,2 en stock était une commande et qu'il ne pouvait pas nous le vendre : puis, au moment de partir, il nous a rattrapé en nous disant que si on était vraiment interessé, il pouvait nous le vendre. Question : et la personne qui avait passer la commande ?!
- Je lui est detaillé l'offre educ' actuelle du Store (ibook 14" + 512 ram + airport pour 1349 euros !), et lui ai demandé si il pouvait faire un petit geste commercial en compensation d'acheter la machine chez lui : il a répondu d'un ton enervé qu'Apple faisait les prix qu'il voulait et que la Fnac n'était pas obligé de suivre (="allez voir ailleurs si vous n'êtes pas contents"...). Bof bof... :hein:


----------



## woulf (4 Octobre 2004)

Meme si tu nous as dit que ton frangin était pressé, ça vaudrait la peine de leur remettre leur ibook dans la figure, et d'en prendre un ailleurs, ou meme d'attendre.
Il s'est clairement souvenu qu'il en avait un qui lui avait été retourné et vous l'a filé. c'est pas très correct. Et en plus, la palme pour la mémoire 

Perso, j'en ai marre des vendeurs pas aimables, quels qu'ils soient, et la fnac n'en a assurément pas le monopole. Maintenant quand un vendeur n'est pas correct, je vais ailleurs, peu m'importe qu'il soit le patron ou un employé qui n'en a rien à battre

Le lien chez apple pour la doc sur changement de RAM


----------



## /la giraffe (4 Octobre 2004)

Moi je dis que parfois le seul fait de demander à voir le chef de rayon ou le directeur de la fnac pour ton problème peut accélérer bien des choses. Cela m'étone vraiment que la fnac n'a plus les mm config que l'ibook de ton frêre, moi pour Boulanger si je n'avais pas fait remonté mon problème au chef de rayon je n'aurais rien obtenu, le vendeur ne fait d'ailleurs plus parti des employés car certain pense un peu trop à leur bénéfice sur les ventes.


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce que je lui ai dit: il m'a répondu qu'il connaît son métier et je n'ai pas voulu insister par peur de dire une bêtise...


tu t'es fait avoir 



> Il n'ont plus de modéle à 1,2 en stock ! L'échange ne peut se faire qu'avec un 1 Ghz, ce qui n'interesse pas mon frére qui va donc garder sa machine.


benh comme par hasard, ça tombe mal hein c'est vraiment pas de chance hein ?  

benh c'est pas grave, tu t'enerve pas tu dis 

bon voila mon pere m'a :emenné a l'ufc que choisir (cite lui l'adresse) et ils m'ont dit que c'etait pas normal et qu'il fallait demander le remboursement.

Tu vas voir sa tête :love: ensuite tu fonces chez le revendeur apple du coin (telephone lui même maintenant pour reserver ta machine) 



> Je sais que tous les vendeurs Fnac ne sont pas mauvais, mais c'est vrai que cet achat était vraiment bizarre :


*Ecoute la on rigole plus c'est ton fric ou le fric de ton frère, bref ce lui de tes parents   

Et le vendeur il veut pas se casser la tête a faire un effort, mais toi ton ordi tu l'as pour des années et DES ANNEES et lui le vendeur ce soir il t'auras déjà oublié !!!!!  ALORS

ANNULATION 
PURE et SIMPLE

achat ailleurs,

 NE TE LAISSE PAS FAIRE ! ​*​

_bouh je tout tendu enervé, je vais aller prendre l'air moi ca va me faire du bien :love:_


----------



## Gabi (5 Octobre 2004)

Oh ! Quelle exhaltation ! Quelle force ! (Quelle virilité ?)

Mon frére est parti en Corse ajourd'hui : il y restera un an. Aprés la seconde installation : plus aucun problème. Je lui ai conseillé de faire tourner sa machine à fond pour tester la barette : aucun problème.
Il est trés content de son achat, ce qui est l'essentiel : je ne lui ai donc pas parler d'échange ou de remboursement.
_(Malheuresement , la Fnac est la seule à faire les 6%...)_


----------



## PinkTurtle (15 Novembre 2004)

a propos de pixels morts, pour la fnac visiblement tu pouvais changer ton ordi. Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible chez un revendeur agréé et si oui, comment ca se passe.(un ibook)
Par exemple, on prend l'ordi dans son carton, on paye, on le ramène chez soi et là, panique et désespoir ( enfin faut pas exagérer mais bon, on le paye cet ordi   ) on s'apercoit qu'il a un pixel mort.
On peut le leur rendre? ou alors c'est pour plus de 5 pixels?


Dans le post officiel des pixels morts:
"Si vous avez acheté votre écran auprès d'un revendeur, sachez que rien ne l'oblige à reprendre le matériel (sauf accord commercial). " 
Mais ce n'est pas très explicite.....

Merci


----------



## romaing34 (15 Novembre 2004)

bah dans un tel cas je pense que ça doit pouvoir rentrer dans le cadre de la garantie des vices cachés, le revendeur n'a peut être pas obligation de reprendre ta machine, mais je pense qu'Apple lui est obligé de réparer/échanger le produit défectueux.

A confirmer par des personnes plus compétentes...


----------



## Amophis (15 Novembre 2004)

Pour les pixels mort, attention, en dessous du minimum toléré par Apple (7 si ma mémoire est bonne) personne n'est obligé de reprendre le matériel (et le truc du vice caché....).

  Par contre, si l'on passe par de la VPC, on à 7 jours pour se faire rembourser le matériel.

 Et si l'on achète dans une grande boutique (Fnac, Surcouf, Boulanger...) nous avons la possiblité de se le faire échanger OU rembourser (les délais varient avec les boutiques: 15 jours pour Fnac et Boulanger et 7 jours pour Surcouf).


 ATTENTION: Boulanger et Surcouf, maintenant se sont alignés sur la Fnac et proposent le remboursement pur et simple, ne vous laissez pas avoir s'ils vous refilent un bon d'achat....


 Mon exemple: j'ai switché en mai dernier pour un PowerBook et j'ai vidé le stock de la Fnac Bordeaux: 1er 1 pixel, ramené, deuxième 1 pixel + mauvais assemblage, ramené, troisième 1 pixel + clavier décollé ramené....

 Bon le 4ième est OK. Je l'ai donc gardé. Par contre, et ça notre ami ancien vendeur nous a mis sur la voie, la Fnac revend (le technicien me l'a dit) au prix normal les PowerBooks défectueux que j'ai ramené 

  Donc attention au déballage.


----------



## romaing34 (15 Novembre 2004)

j'ai trouvé ce lien concernant les vices cachés et l'informatique .

Je pense qu'on peut faire rentrer le cas de pixels défectueux dans cette définition non ?


----------



## rebane (15 Novembre 2004)

Petite contribution, je viens de changer mon iBook 14'' qui arborait un chti pixel rouge en permanence depuis son déballage mercredi dernier à la FNAC, contre un 12'' et remboursement de la différence, évidemment (il n'avait que ça en stock, et la différence 12/14 ne me gêne pas...). Apparemment, tout va bien, et la FNAC n'a pas fait d'histoires. Ils m'ont quand même proposé de garder mon 14'' avec une ristourne de 10%. Je sais pas si ils la proposeront au prochain acquéreur ...


----------



## Amophis (15 Novembre 2004)

rebane a dit:
			
		

> Petite contribution, je viens de changer mon iBook 14'' qui arborait un chti pixel rouge en permanence depuis son déballage mercredi dernier à la FNAC, contre un 12'' et remboursement de la différence, évidemment (il n'avait que ça en stock, et la différence 12/14 ne me gêne pas...). Apparemment, tout va bien, et la FNAC n'a pas fait d'histoires. Ils m'ont quand même proposé de garder mon 14'' avec une ristourne de 10%. Je sais pas si ils la proposeront au prochain acquéreur ...



Pour la ristrourne ils ne me l'ont pas proposé (tu as eu les 6% déjà?).

Pour les 10% pour le prochain... j'ai des doutes.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2004)

Bizarre l'histoire du HD


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Voilivoilou,
> 
> Mon frére a acheté un ibook 1,2 + 256 ram à la fnac : il en est (trés) heureux mais a rencontré quelques problèmes



trés heureux outre quelque problème mais bon c vrai je suis heureux d'entrer le monde merveilleux et joyeux des mac


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mon frére est parti en Corse aujourd'hui : il y restera un an. Aprés la seconde installation : plus aucun problème. Je lui ai conseillé de faire tourner sa machine à fond pour tester la barette : aucun problème.
> 
> Il est trés content de son achat, ce qui est l'essentiel : je ne lui ai donc pas parler d'échange ou de remboursement.



tu aurai du me parler d'échange maintenant j'aurai une rayure toute ma vie


----------



## doojay (16 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> tu aurai du me parler d'échange maintenant j'aurai une rayure toute ma vie


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

>



non mais il me fou les boules maintenant il le dit à tout le monde sauf à moi


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

Au début, je me suis dit "C'est quoi ce bordel à remonter un sujet d'il y a 6 mois... :hein: "

Préparant ma prose et mon doigt prés a fermer le sujet, j'ai lu ton deuxième message, je me suis sentie très con :rateau: :rateau: Comme quoi...


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

tu aurai du le fermer ...

je l'avais oublié cette rayure maintenant elle vient de réapparître d'un coup d'un seul aaaaaaahhhhhh !!!!!!


----------



## doojay (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Au début, je me suis dit "C'est quoi ce bordel à remonter un sujet d'il y a 6 mois... :hein: "
> 
> Préparant ma prose et mon doigt prés a fermer le sujet, j'ai lu ton deuxième message, je me suis sentie très con :rateau: :rateau: Comme quoi...


Trop fort!!!! Pardon de flouder mais je trouve ça vraiment excellent!!


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Au début, je me suis dit "C'est quoi ce bordel à remonter un sujet d'il y a 6 mois... :hein: "
> 
> Préparant ma prose et mon doigt prés a fermer le sujet, j'ai lu ton deuxième message, je me suis sentie très con :rateau: :rateau: Comme quoi...




tu t'es dit ça à cause de mes anciennes préstations je suppose ??

comme quoi macgé peut changer un homme


----------

